# The creative process



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## deltex1

Obabble is permanently stuck at # 1.


----------



## shart_attack

'Cause when most of us think of "the creative" among our ranks, the first one who typically comes to mind is _Luddly Neddite_.


----------



## Pennywise

Reality

1. Idea.
2. Inspiration.
3. Work.
4. Fight boredom.
5. Discipline.
6. Finish the job.

Assuming you want to earn a living.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> Assuming you want to earn a living.



A long time ago, I learned that you really must treat it like a job.

If I didn't do that, I'd never get anything done.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

How about...

1. Expose yourself to something that triggers a wave of inspiration, such as music

2. Brainstorm some ideas and/ or create some concept work of what you are going to create

3. Create an epic art piece​


----------



## Pennywise

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> How about...
> 
> 1. Expose yourself to something that triggers a wave of inspiration, such as music
> 
> 2. Brainstorm some ideas and/ or create some concept work of what you are going to create
> 
> 3. Create an epic art piece​



Yes, if you have the discipline to get past the doldrums and stalls that are part of the creative process.

It takes a lot of hard work to create something great. Most people have ideas and some talent. Few people have the the focus to work when it's just not fun, and it's not always fun. In fact sometimes it's a drag.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Pennywise said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about...
> 
> 1. Expose yourself to something that triggers a wave of inspiration, such as music
> 
> 2. Brainstorm some ideas and/ or create some concept work of what you are going to create
> 
> 3. Create an epic art piece​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you have the discipline to get past the doldrums and stalls that are part of the creative process.
> 
> It takes a lot of hard work to create something great. Most people have ideas and some talent. Few people have the the focus to work when it's just not fun, and it's not always fun. In fact sometimes it's a drag.
Click to expand...


Someone who does not enjoy creating their art will never excel at it.   ​


----------



## Pennywise

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about...
> 
> 1. Expose yourself to something that triggers a wave of inspiration, such as music
> 
> 2. Brainstorm some ideas and/ or create some concept work of what you are going to create
> 
> 3. Create an epic art piece​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you have the discipline to get past the doldrums and stalls that are part of the creative process.
> 
> It takes a lot of hard work to create something great. Most people have ideas and some talent. Few people have the the focus to work when it's just not fun, and it's not always fun. In fact sometimes it's a drag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone who does not enjoy creating their art will never excel at it. ​
Click to expand...


True, but it's not always fun. Sometimes it's a whole assload of hard work.

I'm a pro and been so for over 25 years. In that time I have met countless very talented people who love art and love creating but have no focus or discipline and they end up as coffee mongers.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

What mediums of art are you "professional" at?​


----------



## Pennywise

Clay, wax, bronze, paint, and writing.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Are you familiar with using oil paint?​


----------



## Pennywise

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Are you familiar with using oil paint?​



No, I paint with acrylics although I am thinking of trying oils as well. Why do you ask?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I have taught both oils and watercolor and I sincerely believe that all people are born with ability. I don't call it talent although some would. I also believe it is beaten out of us. 

I've never known an artist to whom it came easily. But --


----------



## SmedlyButler

Luddly Neddite said:


> I have taught both oils and watercolor and I sincerely believe that all people are born with ability. I don't call it talent although some would. I also believe it is beaten out of us.
> 
> I've never known an artist to whom it came easily. But --



I've always loved art and envied the Artist's ability to convey emotion and mood and suggest an interesting narrative with pigment, canvas, and a brush.So when I had to retire early for health reasons, (i'm not near handicapped really, just somewhat reduced mobility, strength and stamina) I needed a new hobby and I decided to try watercolor. And this is where I might disagree a little with you. I was born with 0 artistic ability or talent, I could barely draw a recognizable stick figure, But after my first efforts ended up quickly in the garbage I decided I actually had to know something about what was involved in a work of art. I took up pencil drawing and studied the basics like perspective and proportion of the human figure, things that are really the foundation of all 2 dimensional representative "art". That's when I found out that though I had no talent I could learn "skills". It turned out to be just like anything a person does in life from cutting hair to building a house. If you learn a few essential rules and skills you can do a decent job. I hung a couple of my watercolors on the wall to remind me what I got right and what I got wrong (I still haven't come close to a wet on wet effort that pleases me) and some people who have seen them have mistaken them for professional prints. That's satisfying even though I see all the amateur mistakes that they miss. So I wholeheartedly agree with your statement "If you really want to do something you'll find a way".

My next project (in my dreams anyway) will be a lighthouse. They're so dramatic, a symbol of loneliness and yet strength against the worst nature can throw at us, and a beacon to warn of danger and guide those in danger to the safety of home. Thats the kind of story I long to be able to tell through my feeble attempts to produce "a work of art".


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I really love your story. There's never been a time when I didn't draw or paint but I had the mind set that transparent watercolor is too hard, its for real artists only and I didn't used to consider myself a "real" artist. The first time I tried watercolors was a disaster and they went on the closet shelf. The next time, I think I approached it differently and it was like arriving home. Now, I paint almost entirely in transparent wc and acrylics.



> That's when I found out that though I had no talent I could learn "skills".



Something I used to tell my students is that there might be a half dozen people in the world with talent but the rest of us have to work hard and sweat bullets to learn skills.

I also would tell new painters to paint for themselves. Don't paint to have something to show others. First and foremost, enjoy yourself.


----------



## Pennywise

Luddly Neddite said:


> I really love your story. There's never been a time when I didn't draw or paint but I had the mind set that transparent watercolor is too hard, its for real artists only and I didn't used to consider myself a "real" artist. The first time I tried watercolors was a disaster and they went on the closet shelf. The next time, I think I approached it differently and it was like arriving home. Now, I paint almost entirely in transparent wc and acrylics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's when I found out that though I had no talent I could learn "skills".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I used to tell my students is that there might be a half dozen people in the world with talent but the rest of us have to work hard and sweat bullets to learn skills.
> 
> *I also would tell new painters to paint for themselves. Don't paint to have something to show others. First and foremost, enjoy yourself.*
Click to expand...


Stephen King has a similar mantra for writers, although his thought process is that a writer needs to write what is true to them and not worry about possibly offending someone. Your attitude seems to be more about the enjoyment of creating something which you find appealing, which is an equally valid motivation.

I am not one who believes all art is art, nor that all scratches and smears are art, etc. Skills are tools that cannot be bought but must be _earned_ through years of hard work. And it's true, anyone can learn the skills if they work at it. Also true that not all people with skills have the intangible ability to breathe real life into their work. I have seen a lot of technically proficient work that is as lifeless as a brick, so it's a balancing act.

Pablo Picasso was first a master of realism.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pennywise said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really love your story. There's never been a time when I didn't draw or paint but I had the mind set that transparent watercolor is too hard, its for real artists only and I didn't used to consider myself a "real" artist. The first time I tried watercolors was a disaster and they went on the closet shelf. The next time, I think I approached it differently and it was like arriving home. Now, I paint almost entirely in transparent wc and acrylics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's when I found out that though I had no talent I could learn "skills".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I used to tell my students is that there might be a half dozen people in the world with talent but the rest of us have to work hard and sweat bullets to learn skills.
> 
> *I also would tell new painters to paint for themselves. Don't paint to have something to show others. First and foremost, enjoy yourself.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephen King has a similar mantra for writers, although his thought process is that a writer needs to write what is true to them and not worry about possibly offending someone. *Your attitude seems to be more about the enjoyment of creating something which you find appealing, which is an equally valid motivation.*
> 
> I am not one who believes all art is art, nor that all scratches and smears are art, etc. Skills are tools that cannot be bought but must be _earned_ through years of hard work. And it's true, anyone can learn the skills if they work at it. Also true that not all people with skills have the intangible ability to breathe real life into their work. I have seen a lot of technically proficient work that is as lifeless as a brick, so it's a balancing act.
> 
> Pablo Picasso was first a master of realism.
Click to expand...


As I said, that is what I would tell students. Its not a rule I live by in my own art. I also said that "there might be a half dozen people in the world with talent but the rest of us have to work hard and sweat bullets to learn skills".. IOW, learning "skills" requires enormous work and dedication. 

I sell most of what I create so I constantly run the risk of "offending" as well as having my art dismissed. 

When I do paint for myself, my style is almost fanatically realistic but realism doesn't usually sell very well. 

Do what works for you. And, there is real truth in that old saw that if you do what you love, the money will follow.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Hey Luddly and Pennywise

You guys should upload some pictures of your art.  I'll upload some of my drawings or paintings if you guys do.​


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Hey Luddly and Pennywise
> 
> You guys should upload some pictures of your art.  I'll upload some of my drawings or paintings if you guys do.​



No. I wouldn't consider it.

Why do people think its a good idea to post their true identity on a message board?

Why give away what you work so hard on?

Does anyone here work for free?






​


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Came back to post this however -

for what its worth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SmedlyButler said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have taught both oils and watercolor and I sincerely believe that all people are born with ability. I don't call it talent although some would. I also believe it is beaten out of us.
> 
> I've never known an artist to whom it came easily. But --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved art and envied the Artist's ability to convey emotion and mood and suggest an interesting narrative with pigment, canvas, and a brush.So when I had to retire early for health reasons, (i'm not near handicapped really, just somewhat reduced mobility, strength and stamina) I needed a new hobby and I decided to try watercolor. And this is where I might disagree a little with you. I was born with 0 artistic ability or talent, I could barely draw a recognizable stick figure, But after my first efforts ended up quickly in the garbage I decided I actually had to know something about what was involved in a work of art. I took up pencil drawing and studied the basics like perspective and proportion of the human figure, things that are really the foundation of all 2 dimensional representative "art". That's when I found out that though I had no talent I could learn "skills". It turned out to be just like anything a person does in life from cutting hair to building a house. If you learn a few essential rules and skills you can do a decent job. I hung a couple of my watercolors on the wall to remind me what I got right and what I got wrong (I still haven't come close to a wet on wet effort that pleases me) and some people who have seen them have mistaken them for professional prints. That's satisfying even though I see all the amateur mistakes that they miss. So I wholeheartedly agree with your statement "If you really want to do something you'll find a way".
> 
> My next project (in my dreams anyway) will be a lighthouse. They're so dramatic, a symbol of loneliness and yet strength against the worst nature can throw at us, and a beacon to warn of danger and guide those in danger to the safety of home. Thats the kind of story I long to be able to tell through my feeble attempts to produce "a work of art".
Click to expand...

You have quite a gift with words too, Smedly!  Your description of what a lighthouse signifies is magnificent.  I am going to save what you wrote. It is very inspiring!  I have always loved lighthouses.  Awesome picture!


----------



## Pennywise

Luddly Neddite said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Luddly and Pennywise
> 
> You guys should upload some pictures of your art.  I'll upload some of my drawings or paintings if you guys do.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I wouldn't consider it.
> 
> Why do people think its a good idea to post their true identity on a message board?
> 
> Why give away what you work so hard on?
> 
> Does anyone here work for free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I'm with you on this. I think G.A. is just looking for some fellowship and maybe inspiration, but the work I do is recognizable as mine and I mainly come to this place to spout off about politics.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pennywise said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Luddly and Pennywise
> 
> You guys should upload some pictures of your art.  I'll upload some of my drawings or paintings if you guys do.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I wouldn't consider it.
> 
> Why do people think its a good idea to post their true identity on a message board?
> 
> Why give away what you work so hard on?
> 
> Does anyone here work for free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this. I think G.A. is just looking for some fellowship and maybe inspiration, but the work I do is recognizable as mine and I mainly come to this place to spout off about politics.
Click to expand...


I have been criticized here for not posting photos of my work. I've explained my reasons before but you're the first one who actually gets it. Thanks. 

I hope GA understands as well.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I do.  I don't need people taking what I say on an Internet forum and then using it against me in real life because they found out who I am through my artwork.

Trust me, I get it. 
​


----------



## Mad Scientist

I don't think I wanna' look at Demon Ashtara's work, may be too disturbing. Or just fake.

But if you guys DO post yer work, (which would be interesting to see) just put a watermark through the middle of it so it's unusable by anyone else.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mad Scientist said:


> I don't think I wanna' look at Demon Ashtara's work, may be too disturbing. Or just fake.
> 
> But if you guys DO post yer work, (which would be interesting to see) just put a watermark through the middle of it so it's unusable by anyone else.



Actually, I would like to see Ashtara' work. 

A watermark would not make it unidenifiable.  Nor would that protect ownership. 

I have seen people photographing my work at exhibitions. Displaying one's work on a board like this is exactly like you working your job and then letting others be paid for it. We don't allow plagiarism of written work either.


----------



## pbel

As my Copley Master teacher would say: 10% inspiration, 90% perspiration!


----------



## Abishai100

*One Hour Photo: Computing Croissant*


I'm planning a bistro with my neighbor and I sometimes play with his kid, a young second-grader girl who likes to doodle-draw as much as I do.  One time, she and I drew pictures of two teddy bears (named Mia and Sandy), and I thought they were pretty good.

I thought about the general artistic appeal of animals and bears in specific and why teddy bears are such popular toys.  Is it because panda bears and polar bears and grizzly bears are all so rotund?

Inspiration comes from virtually anywhere, but we can find it in nature when we find forms and colors that suit our view of play and experience.

In our age of computers, distribution of creative images is almost instantaneous.  How does this affect the creative process in terms of art history?  Maybe this is the age of 'photo personalization.'






American Graffiti (Film)


----------

